# Hourly to Per Push bid change?



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Was asked to bid hourly on this lot. No brainer. I know what I need to make per hour with what I have, and what I'm about to buy for equipment. Then the process was changed. Now it's per push, incrementally more $ for more inches. Never done it that way. No one around here does it that way that I know of, and I've been in and out and back in the biz for the last 15 years. Since it's per push, regardless of equipment. How much? I'm thinking $750-800 for 2-4" for the first trigger and up from there. If you think I'm off let me know without mocking me if possible, though for some it may be hard. Please don't comment on the equipment listed, as it is growing substantially in the next 2 weeks, just the lot and price if you care to comment. please


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Can you give us an idea on what equipment your going to buy? As for those per request plows I would charge more because they are going to let it build up and you'll be plowing a lot of packed down snow and ice.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

just pretend here.
2"-4" of snow, A, C1 and E

1 pickup truck, 6 to 7 hours (obviously you couldn't really do it this way, but it gives you a good idea on price)

that is one big wide open lot.
a single axle dump truck with a 10' plus blade would be awesomely effective there (esp for the roads)
or a big loader with a big box.

I like how they say "B, C2 and D will be cleared at management request"
Do you think they've had layoffs?


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

grandview;841600 said:


> Can you give us an idea on what equipment your going to buy? As for those per request plows I would charge more because they are going to let it build up and you'll be plowing a lot of packed down snow and ice.


3/4 Ton with 7'6" Snoway 29HD blade and scoop wings, for 9' of total plow.
1/2 ton with 7'6 blade 
My Trooper with 7'6" MT Blade
My Other Trooper with 6'8" Blade (will get in between a lot of the Islands that you have a hard time seeing in the pic.

All four could be there at once or part time, And I have access to a Front End loader and Dump if needed.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

It's a movie theatre. Attached is what I came up with including what it was done for last year, with unsatisfactory service. Seem reasonable? 

At $70 per truck hour (average) and 4 on the lot I am reasonbly sure that I could clear the whole thing in 5 hours or less with 4 inches on the ground. 

I think 2 good drivers could do the Sections A, C1, and E (the red lines) in 4-5 or less with 2-4" down. That's roughly $80 to $100 per depending on their/our efficiency.


----------



## nh785 (Oct 22, 2009)

your probably close with times. but that seems like light equip for that size lot I would run my k5500 with 8611 and plow the whole place in 5 hours. but I want to make $300 + hr with that truck. you are gonna have some big windrows to push with those little trucks get the loader out there. I would bid it at about $2000 per push for a 2-4"


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

get the front end loader with push (sub it out if you have too) I think you'll make more $ by having the loader there and get it done faster...... hopefully they'll be happy and have you around next year BECAUSE YOU HAD THE RIGHT EQUIPMENT FOR THE JOB...... probably why they were unhappy with the other guy (he didn't have the large equipment to get it done in a timely manner)

just my 2 cents

Good luck


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

I need to put one of those on my Christmas list!


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

First, thanks for the input to everyone. I finally inked the bid on Tuesday, the day of the 1st big snow around here. Sounds like that's pretty normal for this year. I subbed in a guy with a Komatsu armed with a 16' Arctic pusher for the 8"s of icy crap that we ended up with for the 1st 2 snows and all worked out well. He doesn't have to drive it far, so can be there again in a pinch. Great network of guys around here. 

To clear the lot on normal snows now, I have my 250 with 9 of blade, my pals 250 with a brand new 8' Boss V XT, the trooper with a 7' MT and a quad with a blade for all of the sidewalks (alot) and clearing the walkways on the lot. Should be good for now. Will be some hard work, but that's why we do this, I think. Lots of great ideas for the future. Thanks for the good advice guys. Should be a good year.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Ahh, the Davenport cinemas. $750-800 seems pretty low profit on that lot to me...


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

The Boss;906338 said:


> Ahh, the Davenport cinemas. $750-800 seems pretty low profit on that lot to me...


Being awfully presumptious aren't we!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Does Greg Aronson have a stake in this?


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

The Boss;906745 said:


> Does Greg Aronson have a stake in this?


Who's asking?


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

The Boss;906745 said:


> Does Greg Aronson have a stake in this?


Do your kids go to Jefferson School too?


----------

